# are there any "must have" locomotives?



## sedfred2 (May 16, 2015)

are there any models that no modeller should be without?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

I would say no.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Short answer is "no". "Must haves" are personal and not hobby wide. What I like may
not be what you like.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Another No.

Keep in mind that some model a certain era, for example, my layout
is roughly based on the 50s/60s Southwest. The big boys and other
notable steamers were gone or on their way out and the giant 6 axle
diesels were not yet on many rails.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes......working ones.....


----------



## sedfred2 (May 16, 2015)

interesting, though i have heard some people talk about a certain model and they say you need one and all that. that made me think of this question


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

I would say a good Pennsylvania RR GG1. Made by Rivarossi, Mehano, Penn Line and others. Certainly a benchmark loco. Put a scale engineer by it to show it's huge size. The metal ones are special to me, hard to find, even harder with a good paint job and pantographs.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I would say No too. But being acquisitive beings we'll usually end up with more than we need!

That GG1 is a real leviathan. If you buy for modelling excellence I'm sure it would be on your list.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

No, but now someone brings in a GG1 and not only do you "Have to have" the locomotive, you've got to wire up a catenary system to make it look realistic! I guess that's what makes this all a great way to occupy your time. -- I'd love to put a catenary system in and run my German passenger train!


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Some cheap Amtrak locos just to crash them :cheeky4:


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Short answer>>>>>>>>>>>>>ALL OF THEM !!!


----------



## Joefrumjersey (Apr 16, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> Yes......working ones.....


That makes perfect sense.:appl:

From my perspective that would include a yard engine (switcher), a road switcher, a road freight unit and perhaps a passenger unit -or a single unit that combines all of my criteria.:dunno:


 See what that gets ya?


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

I had one "Must Have" it was a BLI 4-6-2 K4s When I finally got one brand new it must have been NOS because the pilot truck was not weighted and it derailed in turns a lot, BLI sent me a free weighted Pilot truck and it still derails, because on the 18R turns it cannot turn just a smidgeon not enough, and sometimes a wheel climbs up and over the track, it don't matter if I am going full speed or speed step 1, it does it when ever it feels like doing it. Sorta like my dog doing tricks. Sometimes it will and sometimes it won't.

My next "Must Have" is a Diesel or Steamer Yard Switcher with DCC with Great, loud and clear Sound, any thoughts there guys? 

Some sound like crappy pull string toys and some not much better, but which ones really stand out.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

SBRacing said:


> Some cheap Amtrak locos just to crash them :cheeky4:


That's dark lol!


----------



## wnewbury (Dec 2, 2013)

A Santa Fe war bonnet? So pretty that you could display it if it doesn't fit on your layout.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

wnewbury said:


> A Santa Fe war bonnet? So pretty that you could display it if it doesn't fit on your layout.


It's true, but that's the problem, there are too many pretty ones!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

At least one steam engine, preferably an articulated or a Shay...










The Mantua Classics by Model Power is a nice one...










Having the Shay usually covers the brass locomotive requirement as well....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Shay

I continue to marvel at the realism you get from your
pictures, to say nothing of the beautiful gear you show.

Do you pose your diaramas outdoors? I note the 'neighbors'
house roofs over the hedge. 

Don


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words, yes...I have a small switching layout that I pose them on outdoors...:smilie_daumenpos:

The buildings are removable for storage...


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Very nice shaygetz, particularly like the little and large steamers.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

How about the new big boy from MTH. It is a uncataloged and will be here in December of 2015. I will be ordering the 4014 with the oil tender. 

Everybody should have a big boy.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

For fast passenger service you MUST HAVE a 4-6-4 NYC Hudson or 4-6-2 PRR Pacific.

For small short-line freights, you MUST HAVE a 2-8-0 Consolidation.

For long, heavy consists over rugged mountainous terrain, you MUST HAVE a Challeger or a Big Boy.

For hard-nosed yard work, you MUST HAVE an 0-6-0 Switcher. 

Diesels are another story...I'll leave that to the EMD people.

Water Stop


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Just EMD? What about Alco, GE, MLW, Baldwin, etc, etc, etc......?


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Just GM EMD Diesels, GP Series. 

No Alco, Baldwin, MLW, Lima, GE, Etc.

(Tomorrow's my Birthday, so have a Drink in my name!)

Thanks...
W.S.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

For me it would be a GP9............I still see them on a regular basis (MRL), yet they were first on the rails back in the fifties. Few diesel locos span 50 plus years.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> For fast passenger service you MUST HAVE a 4-6-4 NYC Hudson or 4-6-2 PRR Pacific.
> 
> For small short-line freights, you MUST HAVE a 2-8-0 Consolidation.
> 
> ...


Except that I model the late 1950's, and the New Haven was all diesel by 1953. 

That said, I DO run a Consolidation, a Pacific, and a Mikado. Because I can.

The basic idea, though, is that we all have "MUST HAVE" locos, but everyone's list is different. While I love the GG1, I would never buy one.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> The basic idea, though, is that we all have "MUST HAVE" locos, but everyone's list is different


I *knew* there would be an issue I could agree with you on....:laugh:

In this hobby, "must have" is very subjective.....


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

If "everybody" should have a Big Boy, then "everybody" should have enough track radius to handle him!

W.S.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> I *knew* there would be an issue I could agree with you on....:laugh:
> 
> In this hobby, "must have" is very subjective.....


Can't have that! Can I change my answer?! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Still looking for an answer to my original question. Can anyone comment on which DCC switcher loco has the very best, clearest and loudest sound?


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Bkubiak said:


> Still looking for an answer to my original question. Can anyone comment on which DCC switcher loco has the very best, clearest and loudest sound?


What are you talking about,Your question was not the original question.!!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Bkubiak said:


> Still looking for an answer to my original question. Can anyone comment on which DCC switcher loco has the very best, clearest and loudest sound?


The one with the very best, clearest, loudest speaker.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Bkubiak said:


> Still looking for an answer to my original question. Can anyone comment on which DCC switcher loco has the very best, clearest and loudest sound?


Steam or diesel?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Full scale at your backyard?


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

davidone said:


> Steam or diesel?


diesel


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

GN.2-6-8-0 said:


> What are you talking about,Your question was not the original question.!!


Post #13 was my question about the best, clearest and loudest sound in either a steamer or diesel switcher, I want to get one but I want very good sound to come from it.
I have a BLI SD40 Diesel with so so sound and a BLI K4s Steamer with incredible sound

I would prefer a diesel but I suspect a steamer will have better sound because the speaker will be bigger and in the tender. With all the changes in technology I am hearing about these tiny speakers are getting better and better.

A neighbor just bought a Bose sound system with tiny speakers about 3 inches wide and those little things put out bigger and better sound then my 15 inch speakers which are in a cabinet the size of a book case.

SO who has the Killer sound now a days in a switcher????


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

sedfred2 said:


> are there any models that no modeller should be without?


This was the 1st and original question of this thread!

Your asking about the best sound equipped switcher imho should be in a thread of its own.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

GN.2-6-8-0 said:


> This was the 1st and original question of this thread!
> 
> Your asking about the best sound equipped switcher imho should be in a thread of its own.


Good idea, I will do that right away

Thanks


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

As far as must have locos, for me anyway, is a nice SD40-2 painted up in Burlington Northern, Union Pacific, or Chessie system colors. Oooh, they just look "right" to my eye. Long and lean and muscular. The perfect diesel.


----------

